
Ask HN: What's a great emacs setup for C++? - hellofunk
I&#x27;m seeking recommendations on a workflow for using emacs for C++ -- what are the good emacs tools to install and use for editing, code-completion (in-context completion that shows a menu of only possible completions for the object would be nice), step-through debugging, compiling, etc -- basically, replacing a power IDE with emacs, is possible?
======
Davidbrcz
Have a look there :
[https://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html](https://tuhdo.github.io/c-ide.html)

~~~
hellofunk
I recently discovered cmake-ide for c++ emacs work. Ever used that?

